# cp manufacturer planer



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

I came across this planer on craigslist today and wondering if it is a good deal or not. I asked him about the model and he respnded it's a CP manufacturer planer. I tried to google it but came up with nothing. He said he has used it for the last 20 years. The only thing I can think of that cp would stand for is central pneumatic which I don't believe is that good of a brand. He said it's a 15" planer. Here is a pic








Thanks for any info as far as is this a good planer or worth 450 bucks or not. I have been looking at the 13" planers but if this is a good deal I will get a 15" planer but not sure on the brand or reliability. He says he has used it for 20 years but still not sure if it's good or he might just be getting rid of a piece of junk! Thanks scott


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Can't help you on the brand name CP*

But if you can, ask the seller his reason for selling. Is this planer being replaced with a new one, or is he getting out of the woodworking craft? It looks very substantial and the motor looks huge. What's the HP? After 20 tears of (hard?) use it could be on it last years, or it could last another 10. Ask what the use was, hobby or production? At $450 x 10 that's $45 per year, not so bad. All this things come into play in making a decision to purchase. Blade availability is another, will it take standard blade like those from Grizzly? It would be difficult to get a new planer this substantial at this price and size.:yes: JMO bill
cp could also stand for crap with the ra missing.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

He said that he bought a new 20" planer and needs room in his shop. It is wired for 220 single phase. It comes with an extra set of knifes. Yes it looks like a big planer but not sure if it's a nice big planer or a big planer that is only good as a boat anchor! Thanks


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

central pneumatic is a harbor freight brand for air tools. Chicago Pneumatic is another brand. CP machine tools is still another.


----------

